# got his just deserts = έλαβε τα επίχειρα της κακίας του



## nickel (Apr 15, 2008)

Το ωραίο αυτό μετάφρασμα μεταφέρω από το λαθοθηρικό κείμενο του συνονόματου sarant.

Γράφει εκεί:
Στερεότυπη είναι η φράση «έλαβε (ή εισέπραξε ή υφίσταται) τα επίχειρα της κακίας του», για κάποιον που τιμωρήθηκε δίκαια για όσα κακά έκανε (he got his just deserts, να το μεταφράσω, για ορισμένους δημοσιογράφους).

Να προσθέσω Βιζυηνό:
Διότι αι ανακρίσεις μου έφεραν πολλά κακουργήματα εις φως και πολλοί ένοχοι θα λάβωσι τα επίχειρα της κακίας των, αλλ’ ο φονεύς του αδελφού μας δεν ευρέθη.

Και τα ενδιαφέροντα:
Από τις _Παροιμίες_ (1,31):
τοιγαροῦν ἔδονται τῆς ἑαυτῶν ὁδοῦ τοὺς καρποὺς καὶ τῆς ἑαυτῶν ἀσεβείας πλησθήσονται
Μετάφραση (!):
Δια τούτο θα φάγουν τους καρπούς της κακής των ζωής και συμπεριφοράς. _Θα απολαύσουν [sic] τα επίχειρα της κακίας των_. Θα πλημμυρίσουν και θα πνιγούν μέσα εις τας οδυνηράς συνεπείας της ασεβείας των.
Εδώ: http://www.imgap.gr/file1/AG-Pateres/AG KeimenoMetafrasi/PD/26. Paroimies.htm

Το μετάφρασμα δίνεται και σε δύο διαδικτυακά γλωσσάρια, αλλά για το “he got his just de*ss*erts”.

Συνηθισμένο λάθος. Βάζεις στο Γκουγκλ "got his just deserts", παίρνεις καμιά πεντακοσαριά ευρήματα σε σχέση με τα χίλια καί του ανταγωνισμού και έχεις και το Γκουγκλ να υπαινίσσεται: Did you mean: "got his just desserts"?

Επανάληψη:
desert (ουσ.) /ντέζερτ/ = έρημος
desert (ρ.) /ντιζέρτ/ = εγκαταλείπω | λιποτακτώ
dessert (ουσ.) /ντιζέρτ/ = επιδόρπιο
deserts (ουσ., συν. στον πληθ.) /ντιζέρτς/ = επίχειρα [Ομόρριζο με το deserve.]

Extras:
http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/just-deserts.html
http://www.snopes.com/language/notthink/deserts.asp
http://www.wisegeek.com/what-does-just-deserts-mean.htm

Προσθήκη: Συνηθισμένο επίσης μετάφρασμα «τα επίχειρα των πράξεών του». Δεν έχει αποφασιστεί αν τα εισπράττεις ή τα πληρώνεις...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 15, 2008)

nickel said:


> _Θα απολαύσουν [sic] τα επίχειρα της κακίας των_.


Μέλλων του "απολαύω" (=είμαι αποδέκτης).


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Μέλλων του "απολαύω" (=είμαι αποδέκτης).


Δεν αποκλείεται. Αν το είχε κάνει και «των επιχείρων», θα ήταν βέβαιο. :)

Περιττό να πω ότι ακόμα ψάχνω να βρω τι μεταφράζει έτσι.


----------



## sarant (Apr 15, 2008)

nickel said:


> Δεν αποκλείεται. Αν το είχε κάνει και «των επιχείρων», θα ήταν βέβαιο. :)
> 
> Περιττό να πω ότι ακόμα ψάχνω να βρω τι μεταφράζει έτσι.




Τίποτα. Είναι χαρακτηριστικό των μεταφράσεων που κάνουν θεολόγοι, να προσθέτουν κατά το δοκούν. Θυμάμαι τη μετάφραση Τρεμπέλα στην Καινή Διαθήκη (για να πω την αλήθεια, βέβαια, το έλεγε ότι είναι 'ερμηνευτική' ή κάτι τέτοιο) που τις δέκα λέξεις τις έκανε πενήντα.


----------



## Gutbucket (Apr 16, 2008)

Άσχετο - ο γατίγκος του Ζazoula τους μισθούς ποιων αμαρτιών πληρώνει ο δόλιος;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2009)

Παρότι τα _επίχειρα_ αναφέρονται αποκλειστικά σε τιμωρία, αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι το _just deserts_ σημαίνει «αυτό που αξίζει σε κάποιον» και μπορεί να αναφέρεται και σε ανταμοιβή και σε τιμωρία: http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/just_deserts, http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/just-deserts.html, http://www.answers.com/topic/just-deserts κ.α. Άρα εκτιμώ ότι δεν μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε για αμφιμονοσήμαντη αντιστοίχιση του _just deserts_ με τα _επίχειρα_.

Η γραφή _just desserts_ θεωρείται, πέρα από συχνό λάθος, και *eggcorn*, όπως π.χ. εδώ: http://www.snopes.com/language/notthink/deserts.asp


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2009)

Zazula said:


> [...]αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι το _just deserts_ σημαίνει «αυτό που αξίζει σε κάποιον» και μπορεί να αναφέρεται και σε ανταμοιβή και σε τιμωρία [...]


Παρά τους ορισμούς των λεξικών η χρήση δείχνει ότι πλέον η φράση χρησιμοποιείται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά για τιμωρία. Αν, ας πούμε, διαβάσει κανείς παραδείγματα σε σελίδες του BBC, ας μου πει αν υπάρχει χρήση με θετική σημασία, της επιβράβευσης:

"just deserts" site:bbc.co.uk

Παράδειγμα:
It has to involve a sense of cause and consequence - of just rewards and just deserts. 
(from Conservative leader David Cameron's speech to the Centre for Social Justice)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2009)

http://crookedtimber.org/2005/01/29/just-deserts-and-the-market/:
Commenters have claimed that free markets produce just deserts; that is, that if markets are working correctly, people end up more or less where they deserve to be.

http://www.bigleegs.com/just_desserts.htm:
*BigLeegs* would like to reward our clients Big Time. You can earn FREE time on our server with our _*Just Deserts*_ incentive program, by introducing one or more new subscribers to us.


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2009)

Μα μην τυραννιέσαι. Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι θα βρεις κάποιες τέτοιες χρήσεις (ιδιαίτερα σε ιστοσελίδες του τύπου just_desserts :) ). Ωστόσο, σε σχέση με τον τίτλο, _got his just deserts_, θα πρέπει να ψάξεις πολύ και θα πρόκειται για μια οικτρή μειονότητα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 19, 2020)

Instead of just a desert, they got their just desserts.


----------

